# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [fafabzh6] Responsable de la rubrique SAS

## Daniel Adam

fafabzh6 vient d'tre dsign  la tte de la rubrique SAS.


Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

